# TPF Mentor Street Shooting Assignment



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2017)

> ="Street assignment?
> 
> 1) Pick a city;
> 2) Pick a time allocated to shooting (1 hour, 2 hour, whatever) and divide the total time in half;
> ...





What I learned; Study up on your minimum focus distances of your lens prior to going out, it helped me a lot today. There are photo opportunities anywhere, doesn't matter where you are. I was very uncomfortable shooting street in both these focal lengths but focused on basics of framing and composition. The focal lengths were challenging and made it very fun and interesting. I did this at lunch, half hour or there abouts, each focal length. Marshall, MI. 

Slight crop on two.  I consider these straight out of camera as all was done in camera on the fly.

1. 18mm. A mode. 1/350 @f/2.8 ISO 320. C metering. AFs. Acros film simulation. Snuck a shot off inside an antique shop



 


2. 18mm. A mode. 1/90s @ f/14. ISO 100. C metering. AFs. Acros film simulation.




3. 18mm. A mode. 1/90s @ f/14. ISO 100. C metering. AFs. Acros film simulation.








4. 200mm. 1/160s @ f/7.1 ISO 100. C metering. AFs. Velvia film simulation.




5. 200mm. 1/180s @ f/5.6 ISO 100. C metering. AFs. Acros film simulation.




6. 200mm. 1/18s @ f/9 ISO 100. C metering. AFs. Acros film simulation.







Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## itsjustbreality (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome job! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2017)

itsjustbreality said:


> Awesome job!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thank you.  

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 29, 2017)

The further away from 50mm (FF), from 'normal', the harder it to see photos. The more you shoot at the longer/wider focal lengths, the higher you are on the learning curve and the easier/quicker/better you will be able see and capture images at longer/wider focal lengths.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The further away from 50mm (FF), from 'normal', the harder it to see photos. The more you shoot at the longer/wider focal lengths, the higher you are on the learning curve and the easier/quicker/better you will be able see and capture images at longer/wider focal lengths.


Cool

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2017)

Well done. Gary A. makes a good point about learning to 'see' with the long and the shorter focal lengths.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Well done. Gary A. makes a good point about learning to 'see' with the long and the shorter focal lengths.


Thank you. Yes, I can see that now. I walked down the sunny side of the street with the 18 and the shaded part with the 200. Very hard or unnatural to visualize things far away, you don't know what it is going to look like in the frame. I didn't take the shot a few times.  I think the assignment is going to be further explored. In one way, I feel like the 200 is cheating but in reality, it's more difficult.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2017)

The other thing is it forces you to think of the background more too. With UW you get more background all around. With longer focal lengths the background isn't as wide.  Plus you have to learn more about distortion too.  Fun stuff.  

I recognize most of the places you took those shots.   
Is #3 the one rickety old house north of the stadium a few blocks?  Has been a weird eyesore for well over a decade.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> The other thing is it forces you to think of the background more too. With UW you get more background all around. With longer focal lengths the background isn't as wide.  Plus you have to learn more about distortion too.  Fun stuff.
> 
> I recognize most of the places you took those shots.
> Is #3 the one rickety old house north of the stadium a few blocks?  Has been a weird eyesore for well over a decade.


No, this is downtown Marshall. I was working the Kalamazoo, Portland, Albion, Marshall area, so I stopped there by plan. I drove through downtown a couple months because of an accident on 94 and made a mental note.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry, I don't understand.
Is this an exercise to do street photography or to learn to use different focal lengths?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Sorry, I don't understand.
> Is this an exercise to do street photography or to learn to use different focal lengths?


See post #4. Additionally, I am horrible at photography in general but I like street photography and need a plan or objective before I go out. I am working hard to improve so I am trying this approach.


----------

